# Onkyo NR3007 headphone output



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Hi , 

There is no info on the receiver's headphone output in the manual .

Can someone tell me what is output impedance of headphone out ? ie can it drive headphones like AKG Q701 ( around 60 ohm impedance) 

Does the Receiver down mix everything to Stereo when the headphone is plugged in ? 

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I will try to look more into the 3007's compatibility with the AKG's in terms of output impedance. To the best of my knowledge the 3007 does downconvert 5.1 et al to Stereo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I will try to look more into the 3007's compatibility with the AKG's in terms of output impedance. To the best of my knowledge the 3007 does downconvert 5.1 et al to Stereo.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks for looking into the drive capability of the headphone output of NR3007.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the AKG-K702 which is identical to the Q-701 (minus the celebrity on the box) and use Onkyo. The AKG 701 and 701 are super easy to drive with their 62Ω impedance. I know my Onkyo Integra can run 250-600Ω headphones. Your Onkyo will have zero trouble running those or any headphones with much higher resistance and just to reassure you, i run my K-702 off a MACBOOK PRO and Acer Netbook with decent results. They also play very loud when run directly off my Creative Labs X-Fi Fatality Soundcard. You can easily run them off an ipod at volume level that is slightly higher than a normal conversation.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

8086 said:


> I have the AKG-K702 which is identical to the Q-701 (minus the celebrity on the box) and use Onkyo. The AKG 701 and 701 are super easy to drive with their 62Ω impedance. I know my Onkyo Integra can run 250-600Ω headphones. Your Onkyo will have zero trouble running those or any headphones with much higher resistance and just to reassure you, i run my K-702 off a MACBOOK PRO and Acer Netbook with decent results. They also play very loud when run directly off my Creative Labs X-Fi Fatality Soundcard. You can easily run them off an ipod at volume level that is slightly higher than a normal conversation.


Thanks very much for your inputs.


----------

